# Dust Collection - Jet DC-1100c - is it a good deal?



## Jasoninsacramento (Jul 6, 2012)

Someone wants to sell me a Jet DC-110c dust collection unit. It's in great shape, filter canister on top and he's going to throw in his flex tubing. $300.

I'm a hobbyist and my shop is in my basement and it's about 14' by 24'. I have a Grizzly cabinet saw, router table, planer, scroll saw, jointer, and miter saw. I plan on adding a spindle sander and band saw in the next six months as well.

So, given my shop needs, the unit, and the price, what do folks think about the price? He's a nice guy, so I'm not planning on lowballing him, but I also don't want to pay too much.

Thanks, in advance, for your input!

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

It doesn't sound like a bad price to me; less than half new (although without the turbo cone). Any chance it's got a remote as well?


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Ehh. It comes with a 30 micron bag which will let all the fine dust out. Get a HF dust collector (same machine) for $150 with the wood magazine coupon. it comes with a 5 micron bag or upgrade to a canister for still less $ then the jet. Rockler has their 4" 10' flex hose for $20.


----------



## Jasoninsacramento (Jul 6, 2012)

Cole - actually when I saw it, he had the filter on top (in good shape and all blown clean) and a plastic bag on he bottom. No 30 micron bag.

@jmos - no remote, and yeah, bummer that it doesn't have the cyclone technology. But I've seen a bunch of guys who retrofitted theirs with a wok or roof cap for less than 20 bucks.

Thanks, you two!


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

That's almost my exact setup except I have added a trashcan separator and it works pretty well. Price sounds good. You could add a remote and a separator for about $50 more.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Well then, jump on it!


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

i got the same essential set up for $150, with a 220v remote control, from the S&S section of woodnet:



















is the unit you're considering one with the new jet vortex cone:

http://www.vortexcone.com/

if yes, it's definitely worth $300. if not, it's a pretty basic 1.5hp DC and is a good unit. $300 is ok, but not exactly a gloatable deal. $200-$250 is fairer, but if it's really clean, $300 isn't way out of line. assuming it's a non-vortex unit and you go with it, this "wanna be" vortex modification should be made as soon as you can. the improvement is performance is staggering:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189

and look into the auto-activation products from these guys for activating the DC:

http://www.ivacswitch.com/index.action

there's nothing like having the DC activate automatically when the power tool is activated and then turning off when the power tool is deactivated. i use the ivac switch and find it extremely convenient never having to think about activating or deactivating my DC. and the manufacturer absolutely stands behind their products (go ahead, AMHIKT). they set the standard for customer service and technical support.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

@jason - have you thought of lowballing toolie? He's got the same setup and would only cost $150. The problem now is toolie's location.


----------



## Jasoninsacramento (Jul 6, 2012)

@Surfside - Ha! I would NEVER! 

@Toolie - thanks for the input - I am double checking, but I don't think that the unit has the vortex technology (I so loath crefering to it as "technology" when I can duplicate it with a frying pan or a wok. I'm also fairly certain the "c" in the title means it's got a canister, not bag (I've seen it, it has the canister).

Thanks for the heads up about the auto-activation!

The fella is holding on to it for me for a couple of weeks, so I don't really need to make a quick decision - and I'm keeping my eyes open on CL.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Good boy! lol.


----------

